# Getting Rid of Filamentous Diatoms/Brown Hair Algae



## coasters13 (Aug 24, 2016)

hi

In my opinion you don't have enough plant to do EI dosing

and I see that your GH is probably too high (white powder probably CaCO3) above your water level

you have to use RO water and add some salt (GH 3-6 and KH max 3)

test your SiO2 (probably too high if you are using tab water)

https://www.jbl.de/?lang=fr&mod=products&func=detail&id=3225

removed your SiO2 if you detect it with silicatex

JBL SilicatEX 500 g - Silicate SiO2 Filter Silicic acid Filter insert Cleaner ? £11.86 - PicClick UK

don't forget to wash it a lot with water before because it release a lot of powder

SiO2 induces diatom algua

do at least 50% water change

stop your CO2 and stop liquid fetilizer

ligh time max 8h

put fast grow plant (not yet carpet plant)

and I'm not 100% sure but maybe it's blue green algua (only antibiotic kill them)

when you have killed this algua, restart SLOWLY to fertilize


----------



## coasters13 (Aug 24, 2016)

oh I juste read that you have it after 1 week !!!

if you have that after 1 week it's blue green algua

I had it also and you have to do that :

day 1 : 
-clean everything (pump, aquarium, water change 50%)
avoid tab water, use RO water with salt
-stop your CO2 and your liquid fertiliser

day 2 and day 3
- waiting time with light time 8h

day 4
- clean everything (pump, aquarium, water change 50%)
avoid tab water, use RO water with salt
- start of treatment : antibiotic again blue green algua
- stop your light and keep your pump running
- start of the balck out (put a blanket on your aquarium : NO LIGHT NOTHING black black black)
you can feed your fish if you want, that's all

day 5-6-7-8 : wait wait wait ... wait

day 9 : 
- remove your blanket
- clean aquarium to remove algua
- start light 6h max
NO WATER CHANGE
NO CO2
NO liquid fertilizer

stay like that 1 week more (antibiotic treatment is 2 weeks with no water changes)

after that, restart everithing slowly
CO2 and a very small amount of liquid fertilizer each day

hope it will help you


----------

